# Please take a look to see if there is any problem according to my enclosure



## Juno Choi (Nov 11, 2012)

In here, I will be transferring my new B.smithi female into this enclosure it includes: Hideout cave, Morphini wood I believe?, coco fibre substrate, and water dish.




OK, what is morphini wood, I just got it from petco, the wood isn't dangerous for Ts right? 
And notice that I only drilled vent holes on the side of the enclosure, is it neccesary to drill vent holes on the lid of the enclosure? thanks


----------



## Juno Choi (Nov 11, 2012)

Sorry! I meant Morpani wood!!


----------



## Hobo (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks good, though I would add a lot more ventilation. As it stands now it's going to remain very humid in there and it will take forever for it to dry out. Before moving the spider in there, I'd leave the lid off and allow it to dry out as much as possible.
I would aso move that water dish right up against the corner; It'll provide more space, will cut down on it getting soiled as often, and will be in a convenient place for it to find. Make sure at least one of those rocks is above water level, or the feeders will figure out a way to drown in it.

The wood is fine. 
Some preemptive answers: a little mold growth in the sub near the wood and on the wood itself is ok. Just allow things to dry out and it will be fine. Pick out the moldy bits if you really want to. There will be no need for replacement of substrate, baking/nuking of ornaments or anything like that. If it's dry, none of that will be a problem.
It is normal for a spider to climb around and otherwise look/be uncomfortable in the new enclosure for the first few weeks.
It's also normal for it not to use that hide, or barricade itself into it for seemingly no reason.

Good job on the enclosure!


----------



## MikeInNC (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely add more vent holes.

My trick (to make the holes nice and even) is to take a measuring tape and find a spot 1" above the height of the substrate.  I mark that spot with a small piece of painters tape (blue, tacky, but not very sticky).  Once I mark that on four corners, I take long strips of painters tape and "connect the dots" on three sides (I don't put holes on the front of the enclosure - to avoid visual clutter).

Use the painters tape (which now creates a perfectly straight, and level, line) and, with a ruler, mark off 1" intervals with a pencil/pen.  Grab a drill (with a bit small enough so that the T or crickets have NO chance of squeezing out) and drill a hole at each 1" mark just above the painters tape.

Pull off the painters tape and you should now have almost perfectly level, and evenly spaced, vent holes.

On the cover/top of the enclosure I took a wide strip of painters tape and placed it so that it runs evenly across the top.  I used a ruler to measure 1" marks along the tape, then drilled next to those 1" marks.  Pull off the tape......  You should now have two rows of evenly spaced, parallel vent holes.

It looks really neat and even, and provides nice ventilation for your T's.

Just my .02 cents.

-Mike

P.S. - take everything out of the enclosure, first (substrate and all).  Then drill your holes.  After drilling, wash out all the bits of plastic shavings from drilling.  Dry thoroughly, then put everything back in.


----------

